# High-End Zanderrute



## Walleye88 (9. Juli 2017)

Moin Moin, mach längeren aussetzen wollte Ich mich allmählich auch in die Saison begeben und nein Comeback mit einem neuen Knüppel feiern... da 2 Jahre ins Land gestrichen sind bin ich daher auch nicht gerade up To Date und würde mich über eure Unterstützung in Sachen Erfahrungswerten freuen.

Zu meiner Person. Ich Fische am liebsten die strömungskanten und hafenbecken der norderelbe im Hamburger Hafen ab. Gefischt wird mit der altbewerten faulenzer oder Jogging mothode auf Gummi ( jeh nach beisslaune).

Meistens bin ich auf ein sehe niedriges wurfgewicht angewiesen, darf aber auch mal schwer sein.

Zuletzt habe ich die Abu rocksweaper mit einer Länge vom 2.74m gefischt und war damit sehr zufrieden...
Die Frage ist... geht da noch mehr ? Ich habe viele ruten im Laufe der Zeit ausprobiert hatte aber immer Schwierigkeiten das tock zu erkennen besonders bei leichten ködern... da fühlte ich mich mit der Rocke sehr wohl...

Bin ist mir aber auch die St croix legend und die westin w4 ins Auge gefallen... 

Kann mir jemand dazu was sagen ? Könnte das was für mich sein ? Oder sollte ich der abu treu bleiben ?
Und hat jemand sonst noch irgendwelche Strümpfe im Ärmel ? 

Viele dank und happy fishin


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Nur mal so am Rande. Hier sind sehr viele ähnliche Fragen und die dazugehörigen Antworten. Lies mal etwas, dann hast du schon mal eine Grundlage.
Die Suchfunktion hilft dir dabei.

Selbst mit der besten Rute wirstbdu keinen Tock spüren, wenn du etwas weiter draußen angelst und der Untergrund weich ist. Auch das Angelgeräte muss auf die Situation angepasst sein. Die beste Rute ist somit nur auf ein bestimmtes Angelgebiet und deiner eigenen Meinung zurückzuführen.
Da jeder ein anderen Geschmack hast, wirst du wieder bei den ca 10-15 Ruten landen, die du über die Suche findest. Es ist möglich, das du trotzdem eine andere Rute bevorzugst. Einigen Leuten ist es wichtig, das die Rute teuer ist, anderen das ein Name auf der Rute steht. Usw...


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

CMW Spin System 3 in 60 Gramm WG.


----------



## Walleye88 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande. Hier sind sehr viele ähnliche Fragen und die dazugehörigen Antworten. Lies mal etwas, dann hast du schon mal eine Grundlage.
> Die Suchfunktion hilft dir dabei.
> 
> Selbst mit der besten Rute wirstbdu keinen Tock spüren, wenn du etwas weiter draußen angelst und der Untergrund weich ist. Auch das Angelgeräte muss auf die Situation angepasst sein. Die beste Rute ist somit nur auf ein bestimmtes Angelgebiet und deiner eigenen Meinung zurückzuführen.
> Da jeder ein anderen Geschmack hast, wirst du wieder bei den ca 10-15 Ruten landen, die du über die Suche findest. Es ist möglich, das du trotzdem eine andere Rute bevorzugst. Einigen Leuten ist es wichtig, das die Rute teuer ist, anderen das ein Name auf der Rute steht. Usw...



Darf ich dich was indiskretes fragen ? hast du alle deine 4000 Beiträge so gesammelt ?!
Wo und zu welchen Bedingungen ich fische, sollte klar erkennbar sein. Zudem versteht sich von selbst das ich die fische nicht 50m  vom Ufer ohne Boot suche..
Ich wollte lediglich eine oberflächliche Meinung zu der Westin und Croix hören oder falls vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen mir unbekannten Trumpf. Selbst wenn hier 20 Modelle genannt werden würden, wäre ich so geistreich und würde diese mit der Rocke vergleichen und auch testen ( ja das geht ! )...

Blablabla... ich könnte diese Erbsenzählerei gerne weiter führen aber das ist nicht der Grund warum ich mich hier angemeldet habe... und so erwarte ich auch von dir etwas mehr Konstruktivität... vielen dank

@Pikepauly

Danke!


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Bullseye Jig Whip :m


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Heiko, hier haben wir z.B. eins meiner Beispiele. Die Bullseye gefällt mir nun gar nicht. Zumindest nicht im Laden beim Handwedeln, obwohl ich mir recht viel Zeit gelassen habe und immer wieder getestet hatte. 

@Walley 
Ich verstehe deine Aggression nicht. Ich habe dich nicht angegriffen und dir nur mit schnellen Worten erklärt was ich zu beachten erdenke. Sry wenn du das falsch verstanden hast. Ein Tock mit kleinen Ködern an der Strömungskante zu fühlen wird recht schwer bleiben.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Ich hab für solche Fälle eine Shimano Dialuna 806ML im Gebrauch, für härtere Fälle und noch weiter werfen muss dann die 906M her halten.
Beide Ruten sind mit Excense 4000 bestückt, wobei die 906M auch eine etwas schwerer Rolle vertragen kann.


----------



## geomujo (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Ich konnte jedenfalls noch keinerlei Angaben zu den verwendeten Gewichten rauslesen. Aber offenbar suchst du was, was mit leichteren Ködern besser klarkommt, ohne aber auf den Backbone einer harten Zanderrute zu verzichten?!

Da gäbe es 2 Möglichkeiten
A) Kräftiger Blank, weiche Spitze
B) Kräftiger Blank, feste Spitze

Ich für meinen Teil habe eine Rute zum Zandern, die auf B) zutreffen würde. Wenn du schon gute Erfahrungen mit der Rocksweeper gemacht hast, warum nicht darauf aufbauen? Da 2,79m-Modell NRS-922MH ist für mich persönlich die Beste Wahl zum Zanderangeln mit leichten Ködern. Damit meine ich 5g+5"  - also 10g. Tock verpasst man nur manchmal, wenn der Fisch den Köder z.B. gegen die Strömung einsaugt. Dann wird schwierig. Für alle anderen Fälle, wäre diese Rute ideal. Bisse auf 40m sind kein Problem - sowohl beim Anschlag, als auch beim Tock. Die Rute ist viel straffer moduliert als die Nano, und in der Spitze spürbar feiner und sensibler und der Backbone kräftiger.

Bei eBay Kleinanzeigen sind ab und an eine JDM-Rocke drin, falls dir der Neupreis zu hoch ist.


----------



## DeralteSack (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Tja, Robert. So ist es halt mit den Geschmäckern. Ein Vereinskollege liebt die Bullseye als 50er zum Zandern.
Ich habe die 80er für Hecht. Optisch sind sie nicht jedermanns Geschmack.
Meine Zandertaugluchen Rute kennst du ja.
Um mal ne kleine Liste dem TE anzubieten.

Hearty Rise EGI Collector (bisschen weicher aber sehr schöne und gefühlvolle Rute, die ich auch gerne zum leichten Hechteln nutze)

Hearty Rise Night Attack ( habe ich nur mal getestet, aber hierzu können andere besser berichten)

Palms Shore Gun SFGS 89 EMH (kräftiges Rückrat und top für Stillwasser)

Abu Rocksweeper wurde bereits genannt und die 902 Nano kennt er bereits 

Es gibt noch mehr geeignete Ruten, besonders auch aus dem JDM Bereich.
Daher mal nur ne kleine Liste, die ich auch schon mal in der Hand hatte, bzw. selbst besitze.

St. Croix hat mein Händler auch im Programm, jedoch habe ich hiervon bisher nur Hechttaugliche BC mal getestet. Leider findet man zu diesen in deutschen Foren nicht viel und kaum Besitzer, die berichten könnten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Heiko, hier haben wir z.B. eins meiner Beispiele. Die Bullseye gefällt mir nun gar nicht. Zumindest nicht im Laden beim Handwedeln, obwohl ich mir recht viel Zeit gelassen habe und immer wieder getestet hatte.


Ich habe die Rute kurz vor Ende der Schonzeit auf einem Wettkampf gewonnen und war auch ähnlich skeptisch. In diversen Belangen war mir immer die Shimano Beastmaster DS lieber. Aber mittlerweile hat sich die Rute mehr als bewährt. Gute Köderkontrolle, macht sehr viel Spaß im Drill, eine tolle Rückmeldung, genügend Rückrat und vor allem habe ich weniger Aussteiger mit dieser Rute als andere Ruten.

Aber ich fische damit im Stillgewässer. 2,55m lang und eben mit nicht dem größten Wurfgewicht - welches meiner Meinung nach "geringer" angesiedelt als angegeben ist.


----------



## DeralteSack (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass es sich mit der 50er Jig Whip beim realen WG genau wie mit der Rocke 902 Nano verhällt. Bis 40gr geht noch, danach macht es aber keinen Spaß mehr.
Ich suchte die Bullseye für Hecht für Gewichte bis ca. 60gr. Das kann die 80er sehr gut. Fische sie von 30-60gr und das kann sie gut. Obwohl sie von 40-80 angegeben ist.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Ich will die Rute auf keinen Fall schlecht machen. Sie kam mir nur als Spezial High Rute ziemlich Allrounder vor. Das wiederum bestätigt die guten Drilleigenschaften.


----------



## Shadpoker (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> CMW Spin System 3 in 60 Gramm WG.




ziemlich veraltete Blankcharakteristik 

Schau dir sonst mal die Fox Rage Terminator Ruten an 

Oder bleib bei der Rocke


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Hallo Jens, 
genau die habe ich neulich für gut befunden. Z.b die Jigger Pro x


----------



## DeralteSack (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Der Nachfolger der legendären Shad Jigger Rapid.


----------



## geomujo (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

https://www.barsch-alarm.de/communi...minator-shad-jigger.16633/page-21#post-434341

Genau - die Shad Jigger Klasse Rute!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Danke für den Link!
https://www.barsch-alarm.de/communi...minator-shad-jigger.16633/page-21#post-434341

Erstmal schade und sehr enttäuschend für alle Besitzer solchen CF-Stuffs.
Gleicher Fall mit z.B. der Big Bait gab's ja auch schon.

Freut mich insofern mit diesem Bericht, als das es genau mein Gefühl (fehlende Armierung) beim schütteln dieser Ruten gut bestätigt, damals präsentiert in dem recht großen Angebot beim Moritz Kaltenkirchen und hohe "Peitschenhalle" ist da auch noch.
Und das ist immer fein, wenn man die verbaute Salzstange schon vorher raushören kann (könnte) ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich hab für solche Fälle eine Shimano Dialuna 806ML im Gebrauch, für härtere Fälle und noch weiter werfen muss dann die 906M her halten.


Wie tun die sich denn nun bei Dir nach einiger Zeit?  #h

Hab gerade eine 900ML im Zulauf und bin erstmal bärig gespannt, wie straff die wirklich ist.
Bei mir muss sich sich dann sofort mit der ganzen Rotte Aspius und Biomaster rumschlagen, vor allem härtere Gegner sind schon einige custom modded davon.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Die 906 ist straff für dieses Wg, hat aber weniger Spitzenaktion wie z.B. die Biomaster.
Trotzdem lädt sie sich gut auf und ich schmeiße damit auch mal 18gr Köpfe mit 10-12cm Gummi's.
Nach unten gibt es ebenfalls reichlich Spielraum, ein Meerforellenangler wird mit ihr bestimmt viel Spaß haben.

Trotz ihrer Länge ist die erstaunlich wenig kopflastig und es lässt sich entspannt damit fischen - wenn man denn weiß das der vordere Griff nicht zur Zierde da ist.
Die 806ML ist aber weicher und hat eine etwas andere Aktion.

Ich rate aber bei beiden Ruten dazu nicht zu kleine Rollen an zu schrauben.
Eine 4000er Stradic / Rarenium / Excense (bzw Rollen ähnlicher Größe) passen perfekt.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gone Fishing (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger der legendären Shad Jigger Rapid.



"Legendär" ist schon ein ziemlich großes Wort für eine Angel.
Mir ist nichts von dem Hersteller in Erinnerung geblieben, abgesehen natürlich von dem wirklich legendären Video mit seiner ehemaligen Werbeperson.

Das werde ich sicher nie vergessen und immer mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung bringen. #6


----------



## Bernie007 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Die alte Werbeperson mag ich persönlich vom Auftreten auch nicht wirklich, die Rute aber schon  Es ist wirklich eine klasse Rute
Gruß an alle


----------



## DeralteSack (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Werbung interessiert mich NULL! Auch nicht wer da wirbt. Mich interessiert ausschließlich das Produkt, der Service und wie ich das Produkt persönlich empfinde.


----------



## Memy (11. August 2018)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Was sind denn momentan die High End Zanderruten für starkströmende Flüsse?

Bullseye Jigwhip?
Hearty Rise Predator 3?

Oder kann jemand was anderes empfehlen!?


----------



## Kingkurt70 (11. August 2018)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*



Memy schrieb:


> Was sind denn momentan die High End Zanderruten für starkströmende Flüsse?
> 
> Bullseye Jigwhip?
> Hearty Rise Predator 3?
> ...



Ich fische die Predator der ersten Generation, seitdem sie in Deutschland zu haben war, in der Hamburger Stromelbe und bin danach nie mehr auf die Idee gekommen, mir eine andere Rute zu kaufen. Für mich die ideale Rute bei den Gegebenheiten hier.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. August 2018)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

@Memy
Sportex Ti Boron und die neue Shimano LesathDX finde ich im Moment am oberen Limit des machbaren und fische beide sehr gerne.


----------



## Nuesse (11. August 2018)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*



Memy schrieb:


> Oder kann jemand was anderes empfehlen!?




Ich würde die Zanderkant nehmen #h


----------



## u-see fischer (11. August 2018)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Sportex Ti Boron ......



Habe die Ti Boron nie gefischt, jedoch schon öffter mal gehört das die Ti Boron keine sehr gute Angelrute für Gummifisch sein soll. Da ist die Sprtex Absolut wohl deutlich besser für geeignet.

Selber fische ich die Harty Rise Predator der ersten Generation sowie die Bullseye Jigwiph am Niederrhein.
Bei der Bullseye ist die WG Angabe etwas hoch gegriffen, die Predator verkraftet etwas mehr als draufsteht.


----------



## Memy (12. August 2018)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Also beide Ruten sind gut geeignet?


----------



## u-see fischer (12. August 2018)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Beide Ruten sind geeignet. Bei einem düsseldorfer Rheinpegel von 2 Meter und weniger nehme ich die Bullseye, Pegel größer 2 Meter die Harty Rise.

Mit anderen Worten, die Bullseye fühlt sich mit Bleiköpfen von 14g - 17g , ev. noch 10g wohl, die Harty Rise mit 17g - 25g zuzüglich jeweils 4" - 5" schlanke Gufis.


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. August 2018)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

High-End Zanderrute? Shadshaker 2, kostet so um die 1000.- Euro.

Hatte ich mal, aber mangels Zander/Huchen wieder verkauft. Es gibt nix besseres. :m
Falls zu teuer, dann die SS3.


----------



## geomujo (13. August 2018)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

In Japan gab es die letzten 3 Jahre immer mal wieder schöne Rocksweeper-Modelle. Ich selbst hab die *NRS-922MH* und nutze sie ausschließlich zum Jiggen auf Zander ab Gesamtgewichten von 10g. Maximal hänge ich dort 14g+5" ran, am wohlsten fühlt sie sich mit 7g am 4-5" Köder. Die Spitze ist zwar jrecht flexibel dafür aber aber auch irgendwie sehr steif. Dadurch kommen die Bisse sehr hart und direkt rüber. Nach hinten raus hat sie Power ohne ende damit auch der größte Zetti gebändigt werden kann.


  Das Modell gab es auch als ExH. Mittlerweile sind etliche neue Modelle hinzugekommen und alte verschwunden. Für dein beschriebenen Fall würde ich mir mal konkret die *NRS-882EXHF-TZ* GROUPER anschauen. 2,1mm/14mm + 10-48g + 12-30lb + XH = da darfste schon was richtig kräftiges erwarten, wohl deutlich kräftiger als meine.


Als Rolle würde ich eine Revo LT in der Größe 3000 empfehlen - die es leider nicht gibt :-( Also gibt's keine wirkliche Empfehlung dafür, außer vielleicht den Rat nach einer Vollmetallrolle ausschau zu halten. Bei mir werkelt eine Sorön SX 40 an der Rocke.



http://www.purefishing.jp/product/b.../rocksweeper_10th_anniversary_limited_10.html


----------



## Polarfuchs (13. August 2018)

*AW: High-End Zanderrute*

Zu den neuen Rockes kann ich noch nichts sagen, wobei ich wohl die Tage mal ne BC aus der Serie ordern werde...- aaaber wie wäre es denn mit ner silbernen?!?! 
Beim Befingern im Laden fand ich die Tage von Spro die HS Titan ‘The Legend’ Specialist Spin in 2,40 sehr abgefahren. 
Zumindest wenn es etwas kürzer sein darf- ich bin da für's Gufieren eher bei den kürzeren Ruten.


----------

